# 9000Dhs



## Guest (May 15, 2012)

I just read a post where somone claimed they were getting an offer for 9000Dhs as an entry level sales person. How does a company make these kinds of offers if it knows that rent alone in UAE is more than 9000Dhs pm in most cases? Where is a person supposed to live? In the dumps?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Because not everyone is living on your planet!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

The rent is NOT more than 9,000 everywhere (or you are looking at the wrong places).
A studio in a good location (JLT, JBR, downtown, greens, marinA) would be in the 40000-60000 range, implying 3.3 - 5K AED per month. If you are willing, you can live further in Discovery Gardens and get a studio for less than that. Also check places like Al Barsha, TECOM. Also, though not too many on Dubizzle, check out areas like Bur Dubai, Karama, Deira where admittedly fewer western expats live, but which may have some good bargains and are very convenient locations.

Apart from dubizzle, check out gnads4u.com (the classifieds website of the local newspaper, gulf news). Also remember that there is room for negotiation in the prices mentioned on dubizzle.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2012)

wandabug said:


> Because not everyone is living on your planet!


Why would you even waste your time and reply? I wanted confirmation that what I thought wasn't practical was indeed practical. Some people get that and post meaningful responses, like rsinner. Others like wannabe just make fun of people because they lack the knowlege and skills to provide helpful information.

I know everyone isn't living on my planet that doesn't mean they should work for pocket change.

Or you are mad because you live in a dump?


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

addi said:


> I just read a post where somone claimed they were getting an offer for 9000Dhs as an entry level sales person. How does a company make these kinds of offers if it knows that rent alone in UAE is more than 9000Dhs pm in most cases? Where is a person supposed to live? In the dumps?


Sadly your passport and expectations influence these offers and the candidates who are likely to get the job. If you look at the demographics of UAE for a huge number of the expat population who work in the more meanial jobs 9000 grand for a entry level position would be like a dream salary. 

Companies that offer 9000aed would be targetting a certain type of candidate at the lower end of that candidates expectations, rather than a candidate where its pitched at the higher of their expectations if you get my drift. Just my fils worth.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2012)

Laowei said:


> Sadly your passport and expectations influence these offers and the candidates who are likely to get the job. If you look at the demographics of UAE for a huge number of the expat population who work in the more meanial jobs 9000 grand for a entry level position would be like a dream salary.
> 
> Companies that offer 9000aed would be targetting a certain type of candidate at the lower end of that candidates expectations, rather than a candidate where its pitched at the higher of their expectations if you get my drift. Just my fils worth.


Thanks, again I appreciate your information. Now I know why companies would do such a thing. In my oppinion it is a terrible thing, but who am I to judge?


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

While I would never accept a job offer at 9K a month I do think your rent estimates pretty high. I currently rent a large one bedroom with an ocean view in JBR for under 6,700 (plus AED 2400/yr chiller fee). I think the apartment on the other side (same floor plan view of SZR) goes for almost 1K/month less. You can certainly find smaller places or a studio for even less in JLT or other less expensive areas.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2012)

fcjb1970 said:


> While I would never accept a job offer at 9K a month I do think your rent estimates pretty high. I currently rent a large one bedroom with an ocean view in JBR for under 6,700 (plus AED 2400/yr chiller fee). I think the apartment on the other side (same floor plan view of SZR) goes for almost 1K/month less. You can certainly find smaller places or a studio for even less in JLT or other less expensive areas.


Wow!! I guess dubizzle would not be the place to look for a place to rent then. When I do my search I always sort by lowest price to highest price. Never seen anything in the price range you mentioned, but then again I never looked for a 1 bedroom either. If they exist well that would make me happy. Thanks I should have posted this question long ago, honestly housing was one of my main concerns before.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Don't know whether you are looking for, but there are tonnes of places starting from 25K for a studio in International City (I wouldnt live there though). Dubizzle.com

In short, there are options.
A LOT of people on a tight budget live in Sharjah and commute to Dubai. In Sharjah you can get a GOOD 2 bedroom in less than 50K. People on tighter budgets live in Ajman and commute to Dubai. 
If you get 9K as salary, you would obviously not own a car but commute through a bus/metro/sharing. 

In short, one can make it work. Now whether a western expat should move to Dubai for such a salary is their call.

However, the one question I ALWAYS ask is: what is the other option that you have available? If you have a 50K USD job in the US, obviously you will not move to Dubai for 9K Dhs. However, if you have a 200,000 INR p.a. job in india (USD 4.5K) you wouldn't mind moving to Dubai for that salary.

PS: two more areas I forgot to mention in my previous post: Al Nahda and Al Qusais. These have newish apartments as well for relatively low rents


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Plenty of westerners are on 9k a month and living a good life. Qualified teachers don't earn much more, if that.
An English friend of mine works as a nursery school teacher for dhs.6k.
Sales positions are often paid a low (if any) basic.. they earn commissions to make up their salary.
No I don't live in a dump, I live in the real world.


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

LOL I live in the Burj Khalifa for less than 9000/month.... So to say anything less you'd be in a "dump" is a pretty bad assumption.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2012)

INFAMOUS said:


> LOL I live in the Burj Khalifa for less than 9000/month.... So to say anything less you'd be in a "dump" is a pretty bad assumption.


I'm sorry for offending people. I was only going by what I saw on dubizzle. I seen nothing for less than 9000/month and that is what i was going by. Again I apologize for offending anyone that was not my intention. I am glad to hear that I can find affordable housing.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2012)

wandabug said:


> Plenty of westerners are on 9k a month and living a good life. Qualified teachers don't earn much more, if that.
> An English friend of mine works as a nursery school teacher for dhs.6k.
> Sales positions are often paid a low (if any) basic.. they earn commissions to make up their salary.
> No I don't live in a dump, I live in the real world.


I just realized that I may have offended you first. If I did then I apologize. Maybe I should watch what I say next time.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

addi said:


> I just realized that I may have offended you first. If I did then I apologize. Maybe I should watch what I say next time.


Yes I think you should  wandabug is an extremely helpful member of the forum and I've never seen her giving wrong advice  she and the others are right when they say you can definitely afford good housing for less than 9,000dhs/month, that's actually enough money to get you a decent villa in a very decent location. Not sure why you can't find properties for less than 9K in Dubizzle, there's literally hundreds of them.


----------



## Bulls_96 (Apr 21, 2010)

I hate to highjack a thread, but here it goes.
Some of you guys quoted 1 bedroom apartment in JBR and JLT around 70000.
I've been watching the area (Dubizzle) and I often see apartment advertised for 80000+. 
Was there some haggling to get these rates?

Thanks

:focus:


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

addi said:


> I just read a post where somone claimed they were getting an offer for 9000Dhs as an entry level sales person. How does a company make these kinds of offers if it knows that rent alone in UAE is more than 9000Dhs pm in most cases? Where is a person supposed to live? In the dumps?


Most of the people actually lives in Dubai for less or equal that amount and are leading an happy life, way better than in their home country.

Actually we are talking about 2,450 USD / month. How many people in the USA live with less than that ?

Yes maybe they live in the suburbs, not in Manhattan, but also Dubai has its suburbs, and also in Dubai you can buy a 2004 corolla for 2500 usd, fix it with further 500usd, and commute 90 minutes each day, happily enjoying a full tank refilled for less than 20 usd.


----------



## blue_moon (Apr 25, 2012)

wandabug said:


> Because not everyone is living on your planet!


Actually, I think that this wandabug's reply is spot on. I assume you also live in Dubai, but on what planet exactly?  

9K per month is 108K per year and for that you can pretty much get an apartment anywhere - including Burj Khalifa, which is the most expensive development.



INFAMOUS said:


> LOL I live in the Burj Khalifa for less than 9000/month.... So to say anything less you'd be in a "dump" is a pretty bad assumption.


Did you get the flat via Dubbizle or how can one rent a flat in Burj Khalifa? Who should I contact?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

*dhs.9000*



addi said:


> I just realized that I may have offended you first. If I did then I apologize. Maybe I should watch what I say next time.


Forgiven


----------



## fonda (Jun 29, 2011)

Make sure you are looking in the residential units for rent section of dubizzle and not short term.

You'd probably struggle to get a short term 1 bed in Marina / JLT for under 9k a month (well a decent one) due to the fact its short term and fully furnished and normally has bills included.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2012)

fonda said:


> Make sure you are looking in the residential units for rent section of dubizzle and not short term.
> 
> You'd probably struggle to get a short term 1 bed in Marina / JLT for under 9k a month (well a decent one) due to the fact its short term and fully furnished and normally has bills included.


I think I am looking in the right place, but I honestly need at least 3 bedrooms. And its too expensive


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Most westerners consider 10k with housing and transportation provided on top of that, to be around the minimum to have a life that is more equal to 'home'. Some can do a bit less, or need a bit more, depending on where come from and what you think is an ok standard of living. That is for a single person. If you have a spouse, and that spouse isnt going to be working or doesnt have a strong education/work history to get them a westerner job, it isnt exactly worth it for them to go work six days a week in the lower tiered jobs and get paid 3 to 5k a month. So they dont work. If one person is supporting a spouse, then probly need at least 15k, with everything provided to make it. But keep in mind that person then has NOTHING to do but go out and spend money. So most people consider 20k the minimum in this situation due to the jumeirah jane syndrome. 25k with a child, with housing and transportation and ecucation provided. And that is the bare minimum. Not many people want to move here, to live a similar life at home and not really save much. What is the use of that??? 

Anyway, where are you going to be working Addi? People can help you look for villas/apartments if you say that and your range you are looking in.


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

addi said:


> I think I am looking in the right place, but I honestly need at least 3 bedrooms. And its too expensive


Maybe the issue is that your loking for 3 bedroom appartments, which would be pretty big and more expensive. Did you search for 'villas'? loads on Dubizzle under 100K p/a take a look at:

Dubizzle.com


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

Salespeople earning AED9,000/month?

From the experience I had at a certain electronics shop (Sharaf DG) where they didn't know what they were selling, couldn't even put it back into the box without trying to force it etc. and basically were blinkin' useless, I would say 9,000 is double or even treble what they're worth.


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Is this thread about housing costs or fair levels of compensation, as in my mind these are entirely separate issues. 

Compensation should be set at a level appropriate to the value that person will add to the company, so naturally entry-level posts (which will require extensive support and training, both of which carry a cost to the company) will be paid less than more senior roles. Market salary rates will be affected to a degree by regional cost of living but that should not be the main driving factor behind determining a fair salary. 

At the risk of climbing onto my soapbox - why should an employer pay a person based on their personal situation and subsequent living requirements? If Employee X has been working for a company for a couple of years and decides to have children, it is their responsibility to determine that their salary is sufficient to enable them to financially support a family (including finding appropriate accomodation) beforehand - and if Employee X asked their employer for a pay rise because their personal situation had changed (but their role and responsibilities had stayed exactly the same) they should expect to get laughed out of the door. 

There are certainly housing options available for less than AED9000 per month. Whether AED9000 is a sufficient salary to live on will vary by individual needs and expectations. Whether AED9000 is a fair salary will vary by role, responsibility, skill and experience. *katiepotato steps off sopabox*


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2012)

Jynxgirl said:


> Most westerners consider 10k with housing and transportation provided on top of that, to be around the minimum to have a life that is more equal to 'home'. Some can do a bit less, or need a bit more, depending on where come from and what you think is an ok standard of living. That is for a single person. If you have a spouse, and that spouse isnt going to be working or doesnt have a strong education/work history to get them a westerner job, it isnt exactly worth it for them to go work six days a week in the lower tiered jobs and get paid 3 to 5k a month. So they dont work. If one person is supporting a spouse, then probly need at least 15k, with everything provided to make it. But keep in mind that person then has NOTHING to do but go out and spend money. So most people consider 20k the minimum in this situation due to the jumeirah jane syndrome. 25k with a child, with housing and transportation and ecucation provided. And that is the bare minimum. Not many people want to move here, to live a similar life at home and not really save much. What is the use of that???
> 
> Anyway, where are you going to be working Addi? People can help you look for villas/apartments if you say that and your range you are looking in.


I'm looking so that I get a general idea of what to expect when I actually get a job offer. I have been looking for several months now because I am extremely serious about moving to Dubai, but I haven't been successful in my job search so far. So I can't tell you where I will be working until I actually get an offer. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Based on your requirement for three bedrooms I'm guessing you are married and may even have a child. In this case I'd consider it virtually impossible to have a good quality of lifestyle in Dubai on 9000 D's. If you want to fly back to the states it'll cost you almost that for just two tickets. DEWA could be costing you nearly 1000 per month in JBR and if you do find a three bed in the marina it will probably cost at least 7000/month. So just what do you actually plan to love on? 

I think you need to carefully consider whether you are willing to gamble the initial set up costs of moving here in the hope that you will be able to do anything more than just scrape by against the advantages of being in your home country with family and friends.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

katiepotato said:


> At the risk of climbing onto my soapbox - why should an employer pay a person based on their personal situation and subsequent living requirements?


A good question. Leaving aside the OP's offer of 9k, there are a number of entry level jobs for supposedly professional roles that "offer" much less than that, whether the person takes up the offer is a different matter.

Few years back, you had the situation that many smaller companies in Abu Dhabi would offer 5-6 k for an entry level position at a time when a 1 bedroom apt would cost *8-9k *a month and a room would cost 4-5k

Oddities may happen in countries with hyperinflation or 3rd world countries, but i dont know of any other seemingly nearly-developed country where the rent for a single room was equal to the salary for an entry level person.

Companies shouldnt be forced to pay more but does it make sense to offer salaries which dont allow a staff in a professional line to actually rent _even a room _for himself ? 
The message is "stay 6 to a room like laborers, I dont care if you are accountant or an engineer"

The funny thing is such companies would often get people accepting their terms but the "level" of such staff's work would be questionable, not surprising because anyone who was good enough in his field would never accept such a salary unless he was really desperate or didnt mind living 4-5 to a room.


Hence you get the staff you get at Sharaf DG: they get paid peanuts, the company is happy, but the level of knowledge they have is atrocious.


----------

